# Discontinued flashlight that you love



## fivemega (Apr 19, 2004)

A flashlight that you love but * unfortunately * discontinued./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif 
What is that? Any specifications?


----------



## Carpe Diem (Apr 19, 2004)

Arc flashlights with colored LED`s. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## sidespill (Apr 19, 2004)

TW4 never got one read all the great things about them after they had to stop selling them.


----------



## 357 (Apr 19, 2004)

Soon to be discontinued in a few months that I love: Arc LSH.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2004)

Arc LS with twisty... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## shiftd (Apr 19, 2004)

ARC LS that support 1AA cell /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## paulr (Apr 19, 2004)

Arc LS with 123 twisty, also 2aa twisty. 

McLux TK

CMG Infinity (non-Ultra), in white and other colors

Countycomm $1.00 squeeze light (later models aren't bad though)


----------



## nekomane (Apr 19, 2004)

Me too, Arc LS rev1.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Apr 19, 2004)

Me too: Arc LS Rev1. I have 2, 1 white 2nd, and 1 Cyan 1st. Only one 1AA pack, though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## asdalton (Apr 19, 2004)

Nightbuster 8x. That was my first serious LED flashlight, which unfortunately I fried when I used lithium batteries in it.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 19, 2004)

My E1e-BK, E2e-BK and all 8 of my McLuxs.


----------



## Flashlightboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Original 9P - model without the hex head.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 19, 2004)

The Eveready Big Jim lantern, with the sealed-beam main lamp and the blinking red tail lamp.
I don't have this flashlight any more, but I'd sure love to get my hands on one again.







This picture of one was just beating around on my HD.
The big battery is just 6 volts. I remember using PolaPulse batteries from discarded instant film packs to power this light; it sure looked funny without that big battery on it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## fuego (Apr 21, 2004)

My Surefire 12ZM with SRTH and N62 lamp is my favorite.


----------



## juancho (Apr 21, 2004)

My Pelican SwatLite, a 4 "C" with a magnetic two position switch and a lamp with double filament, one lower and one upper, for a flood and spot light.
Adjustable head for tigthen the focus and submersible.
It was made of Xenoy a matte black plastic material.
Juan C.


----------



## jamesraykenney (Apr 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Flashlightboy said:*
Original 9P - model without the hex head. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have one of those too. I keep the turbo head on it most of the time though.

If you look at their website, I THINK they still have them...The 9P Classic or something like that...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 21, 2004)

I suppose it would have to be the standard CMG Infinity, the original battery drainer.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 21, 2004)

12 volt Eveready that fit ontop of the battery.
12ZM Surefire.
All ARC's that are no longer available.


----------



## oldgrandpajack (Apr 21, 2004)

RED, WHITE and BLUE Surefire 6P.


----------



## paulr (Apr 21, 2004)

I never really wanted one but many CPF'ers have mourned the discontinuation of the Surefire SRTH.


----------



## fivemega (May 4, 2006)

Anything else?


----------



## nerdgineer (May 4, 2006)

They're still available but Target no longer carries the Dorcy 1AA 3LED light for $10 any more. More like $18 from other vendors nowadays. It would easily mod into several kinds of very nice 1AA light. 

I would also miss the old version Dorcy 1AAA 1LED light Walmart used to carry for $5.97 if I hadn't bought a bunch of them. It was also very easy to mod with fancy LEDs, unlike the newer version.

Dorcy 3D 1W LED that Target used to carry at various prices from $22 down to $6 was a very good light at $22 and a steal at anything less than $10. That was a closeout I guess, so I shouldn't complain.


----------



## SRacer2000 (May 4, 2006)

Original SureFire KL1 head.


----------



## Sigman (May 4, 2006)

Well at one time we were all mourning the loss of the original ARC AAA (in a MAJOR way!) - but THANKS to Peter Gransee - he revived it!!!! 

THANKS Peter, Merri, & "family"!! :thumbsup:

(Keep a Berkeley mini-clip on one and it'll be one of your "best friends"!!)


----------



## greenLED (May 4, 2006)

ArcLS
CMG Infinity Task & Ultra lights


----------



## roguesw (May 4, 2006)

Mclux 
although i never owned the single cell version, i did own a 2 cell version
it was just a really solid piece of engineering
now it resides with my friend,


----------



## bombelman (May 4, 2006)

need I say more ?


----------



## Size15's (May 4, 2006)

SureFire 9NT - One of the best flashlight/flashlight beams ever (imho)

SureFire M3 bezel with cooling fins and truncated hexagonal anti-roll style.

Al


----------



## UWAK (May 4, 2006)

Fivemega... the one in your avatar... Is it??? (PM me about it)

Darkzero... Supremeco have it back in black.

Frids


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 5, 2006)

Surefire E2O


----------



## LowWorm (May 5, 2006)

TnC Key-Lux N Cell...still have no clue why so few were made...? :candle:


----------



## wojtek_pl (May 5, 2006)

CMG Infinity Ultra...


----------



## TORCH_BOY (May 5, 2006)

Also the The Eveready Big Jim lantern


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 5, 2006)

Arc LS and AA, and CMG Infinity

Geoff


----------



## chimo (May 5, 2006)

ArcLS and AA.


----------



## ANW (May 5, 2006)

My vote is also for the E2O


----------



## Illum (May 5, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> The Eveready Big Jim lantern, with the sealed-beam main lamp and the blinking red tail lamp.
> I don't have this flashlight any more, but I'd sure love to get my hands on one again.
> 
> 
> ...



do you have $8
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6624929470&category=599&fkxs=1
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Eveready-Big...QQitemZ9510047510QQcategoryZ324QQcmdZViewItem

I know you might laugh when I say this, But I miss the Energizer's 2led fliplight 4AA, bought a few, gave away many, good lights...could use a CS Nichia LED upgrade for enhanced brightness


----------



## dca2 (May 5, 2006)

Tekna-Lite II. My all time favorite light. 




got immage from: http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?item_number=TL00001
I still have the one I backpacked with in the Scouts. I could (still can!) swim with it when no one else could let their lights get wet.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 5, 2006)

TnC Keylux AA 250mA, CMG Infinity Ultra (old body), Firefly II, Aleph series, Energizer LED folding lantern.

-LT


----------



## KDOG3 (May 6, 2006)

Oh how I wish Surefire would re-introduce the 3P


----------



## taro68 (May 6, 2006)

Arc 4+


----------



## tattoou2 (May 6, 2006)

have to go with the E2O also.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2006)

Small light-Yeah, the TnC N cell is a mystery. Was supposed to be manufactured again and then slowly drifted off into the sunset. Still can't believe I sold mine off. Fabulous little light and can't understand why Chris never made more. The 1W TnC Key-Lux AA's, (BOTH 250/350 versions), and the N cell top my list as the most quality small flashlights ever offered here and I've tried almost all of them since I joined CPF over 6 years ago. Something about them that just reeks quality when you hold one in your hand.

Large light-I miss the old, early Kel-Lites but for a reason that some might have dismissed and that's how thick-walled they were. I bought one when they first came out. I agree that the large, protruding slide switch was a weak point but I sure wish someone would manufacture a super thick walled light again. When lights get into 2XD size and above, several extra ounces of good old heft doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 6, 2006)

Nightcutter Sport 2x123 3 or 5 - 5mm grn or wht LEDs.
CMG Infinity Task Light blu/grn LED
ARC AAA crazybright turquoise LED


----------



## kelmo (May 6, 2006)

E2O geek here...


----------



## jayflash (May 6, 2006)

Ca. 1985 Stream Light 2C, halogen, straight aluminum bodied, heavy duty light - $15 - $20 (then). My first good light.


----------



## TIP AND RING (May 6, 2006)

ANY of the excellent NightCutter lights. Superb build and quality.
Arc LS.
Tekna lights, many of the early designs are still viable lights.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 8, 2006)

Fenix L1+ stainless steel & KI-T crystal


----------



## DaveG (May 8, 2006)

A vote for the ARC-LS also,still carry mine each day.


----------



## thunderlight (May 8, 2006)

Just a few quick notes:

About 6 months ago, I picked up a Tekna II light at a SAVER'S [local thrift shop whose proceeds aid a variety of charities]. At the time wasn't sure whether it worked. Had to replace the bulb and works like it's supposed to, I guess. At some point, I may put an LED replacement in it.

On a more important note, I picked up a black [Yes - black] Dorcy 1AAA at a local WalMart . This and all of the other 1AAA's on the peg were newly stocked from the previous week and all were "gen 2" WITHOUT the optic. This was the only black one, all of the rest were dark blue. So Dorcy may be listening.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 8, 2006)

Arc AAA with TURQUOISE 
Old Style L1


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 9, 2006)

I'm with taro68 - ARC +4 all the way. It was my first high end led light and a gift from all my family (they had to club together as it was too dear and we're poor!!:mecry:

Bring it back now - what about with coloured leds or 3Watt or 5Watt?



Good Job!


----------



## BIGaudioDYNOMITE (May 9, 2006)

CMG Infinity Ultra-G. I snapped up an extra one from countycomm when they were offered for that last time


----------



## rikvee (May 10, 2006)

ARC LS - ARC LS - ARC LS - ARC LS - ARC LS - ARC LS - ARC LS - ARC LS - ARC LS - ARC LS :bow:


----------



## Tritium (May 10, 2006)

Aleph  and I don't even have one yet.


Thurmond


----------



## Bulbboy (May 10, 2006)

Arc LS for me too, just so handy to have.


----------



## Gander_Man (May 10, 2006)

Photon Kings.
*LOL*,
Russ


----------



## flashfan (May 10, 2006)

Original SureFire E1 with original KL1 head.


----------



## Size15's (May 11, 2006)

flashfan said:


> Original SureFire E1 with original KL1 head.


Like this one?


----------



## rikvee (May 11, 2006)

nice one Al, always love your pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## nirad (May 11, 2006)

Arc LS..small form factor and great ergonmics..versatile too. I hope the newer upcoming LS lights from Arc will live up to the quality and standards of old.


----------



## sween1911 (May 11, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> Oh how I wish Surefire would re-introduce the 3P



Ahhh.. that'd be sweet. Of course, it would have to have some kind of feature to overshadow the fact that it's bigger than the E1e series, but the R30 has pretty much the same output and I dare say less runtime as the E1e MN lamp. 
I'm upgrading my homegrown 3P Clone with an LED module and R123's. Soon as I get it all together and try it out, I'll post a little breakdown.

I love the Z3 and can't for the LIFE of me figure out why the big honkin C3 with a pocket-clip made the cut and not the Z.


----------



## flashfan (May 12, 2006)

Size 15s, yep that's it! I never liked the stock E1, but with the KL1, it is one of my favorites.

Thanks for the great pic! Drool, you have some very "pretty" lights, especially the personalized "gold" one. The PK light looks nice, too. Heck, they're all great.


----------



## rscanady (May 12, 2006)

Aleph Series , just when I was starting to get enough money to purchase them. 

Ryan


----------



## tomL (May 12, 2006)

I still love my old (but like new) 9N with the turbo head. I use it everytime I need a lot of throw or a lot of flood. And I really like the slide-in charger too.

If I need a flashlight to carry in my back pocket, I take the turbo head off and put the original head back on. Either way, it's still the brightest in my collection.

About the only feature I don't use is the low beam. I carry an Arc AAA for that

-TomL.


----------



## Owen (May 13, 2006)

sween1911 said:


> I love the Z3 and can't for the LIFE of me figure out why the big honkin C3 with a pocket-clip made the cut and not the Z.


No doubt. 
I think the Z3 has by far the best looking, and has the best form factor, of the standard 3 cell SFs. It looks and feels even better with a black M2 bezel or SRTH. 
Wish they'd made it in natural HA with a shock isolated bezel...


----------



## Size15's (May 13, 2006)

True!

The Z3 with "M2" bezel looks almost like an M3 (better now that the M3 has since changed bezel style)

Not my photo:






The Z3+SRTH looks great - a bit shorter than the M3T and with the N2 lamp it produces a beam that can only be bettered by the 9NT.

Did I mention I love the 9NT already?


----------



## KDOG3 (May 13, 2006)

They probably didn't want the Z3 to "step on" the M3...


----------



## JNewell (May 13, 2006)

Flashlightboy said:


> Original 9P - model without the hex head.


 
*Strongly* agree with that.


----------



## Lmtfi (May 13, 2006)

Infinity Ultra-G


----------



## AlexGT (May 13, 2006)

McGizmo PR-T lights

AlexGT


----------



## fivemega (Jul 13, 2012)

*Many flashlight models discontinued since last post.

So, which one you loved but no longer in production?*


----------



## Romanko (Jul 13, 2012)

Nitecore D10


----------



## tsask (Jul 13, 2012)

Piercelight M10
made in Maryland's suburban DC area, what quality!!
Thanks for what you did!


----------



## RobertM (Jul 13, 2012)

SureFire A2 Aviator 

SureFire's incandescent line (minus the 6P and G2, the only two remaining survivors), especially the M-series lights :sigh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

RobertM said:


> SureFire A2 Aviator



*+1*

Also highly treasured are my...



Surefire L1 (gen2)
Jetbeam Jet3M (R2)
Surefire 9N (it's such a cool light)


----------



## välineurheilija (Jul 13, 2012)

Fenix TK20 and L2D i have both and like them very much


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 13, 2012)

+2 on the A2 aviator incan. love it!!! Still my favorite UI. it just works for me. press a little for 15 lumens, press a lot for 65... twist a little/twist a lot.

For whatever reason mine works great with RCR123 cells, I have heard others don't do so well.


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 13, 2012)

JETBeam JET-II I.B.S. What a great little tiny pocket thrower, with adjustable focus (well sort of)! Very well made and extremely aesthetically pleasing!


----------



## novice (Jul 13, 2012)

*Fenix P2D* - covered with external o-rings & a garden hose washer, it rides with me everywhere

also,
*Surefire A2* - Koala's 'onion ring', and Fivemega's strion bulb adapter, lift this lamp up to its true potential. 
*Surefire E2E* - fitted with a LF lamp, and a 17670, this is what an incandescent should be.


----------



## tam17 (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, I wish I had one... *JetBeam BK135-A*, 1xAA with IBS interface. I never realized why they'd discontinued it, probably was too expensive for an average Joe. One thing I didn't like about it was camo anodizing, though :sick2:

Cheers


----------



## YAK-28 (Jul 13, 2012)

how about a 5 or 6 c maglite. with today's leds a very useful light.


----------



## skyfire (Jul 13, 2012)

surefire L1. the eariler the model, the better :twothumbs

and although ive never had the pleasure of trying.... i think i would love the McG LS20.


----------



## Vortus (Jul 15, 2012)

Eagletac T10. Like all the modern lights, but the simple click on/off and a simply hi/lo twist.


----------



## fiberguy (Jul 15, 2012)

so uhhh, what is one of these incan a2's worth now adays?


----------



## Burgess (Jul 15, 2012)

LiteFlux ! ! !


:sigh:
_


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 15, 2012)

Jetbeam TC-R2. I know it sounds cheesy for me to complain about the discontinuation of a light I already own, but I honestly think the world can't have enough of this particular model. It just works so well.


----------



## reppans (Jul 15, 2012)

4Sevens Preon Revo Stainless Steel.


----------



## SoCalDep (Jul 16, 2012)

I love my TK20 but I wish Fenix would have updated the TA30... I really like mine and while sorta obsolete, I like the UI, simple mode and switching, and it plain looks mean without going over-the-top! Plus it will run on two AAs as well as the three CR123's and the low is a nice, useable low.


----------



## Bogie (Jul 16, 2012)

Carpe Diem said:


> Arc flashlights with colored LED`s. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif





paulr said:


> CMG Infinity (non-Ultra), in white and other colors



Big +1 for both of these, along with Surefire L1's in colors


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 16, 2012)

*ARC AA, Inova X1 Gen1, CMG Infinity w/blu-grn LED*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2012)

novice said:


> *Surefire A2* - Koala's 'onion ring', and Fivemega's strion bulb adapter, lift this lamp up to its true potential.




If you like Koala's Onion rings you shoukd check out the A2 multimode aftermarket driver rings from *calipsoli* in the CPF custom forum sales section :thumbsup:


----------



## buds224 (Jul 16, 2012)

Fenix TA21. Great thrower, solid build, multi-level selector ring. Forward clicky. Great run times.


----------



## Getnlwr (Jul 17, 2012)

The Round head surefire 9P's. 

The 9N

The 7D maglite

The RED , White , Blue surefire 6P

and ANY 12volt surefire that has ever been cancelled.


----------



## Chrontius (Jul 17, 2012)

Ra Twisty
Surefire A2
Surefire 9n - hopefully we'll get more cradle-charged lights now, but this one had a special _je ne sais quois_.
McGizmo PD lights; hopefully the robust secondary market will bring me one eventually.
Surefire 7z
Malkoff M30 series
Malkoff M60F series
Surefire's red 3P (and other fun colors)
Everything made by Leef
Everything made by Peu
The original Orb


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 24, 2012)

Surefire G, P, C and Z original series. Great hold comfort and great for use with Malkoff dropins.
Fenix TK20 - one of the most solid flashlight Fenix ever made, also the most comfortable hold.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jul 24, 2012)

SureFire L2, I loved the flood! 

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## Vortus (Jul 24, 2012)

Fenix P1D
JB C-LE
ET-T10L


----------



## blackbalsam (Jul 24, 2012)

Liteflux LF2XT and Liteflux LF3XT.


----------



## bladerunner (Jul 24, 2012)

Underwater Kinetics UK2L..a great little light.


----------



## Illum (Jul 24, 2012)

Went ahead and did a serious consolidation of the lights

CMG infinity Ultra Red
Dorcy Super 1W [1xCR123A]
Fenix L2P
Gerber Trio
Inova X5 Red
Osram 4AA lantern 
Surefire E2L
Surefire A2
Surefire L6
Surefire L4
Zebralight H50 :mecry:


----------



## copperfox (Jul 25, 2012)

blackbalsam said:


> Liteflux LF2XT


 Agreed. It's my EDC–If I lose it I have no idea what I would replace it with. Nothing else is as good in all areas (small, deep clip, silent button, neutral tint, quick UI, looks good).


----------



## Xacto (Jul 25, 2012)

Surefire 3P/6P with the round head/bezel
Surefire 6P/Z2
Surefire L1

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 26, 2012)

Muyschondt Aeon
Surefire Z3 w Malkoff M91W


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 26, 2012)

Quite a few. If we leave out the SureFire L1 and SureFire's entire Inca. line of lights; then mainly two.

1) Nitecore Original EZAA model. (Honestly I must have bought one of the last, if not the last one in existence. Very glad I did.)

2) Fenix L0D.

#1 is the only single-AA light I consider small enough to actually replace a common, also small, single-AAA light on the typical keychain. #2 is technically still in production, but as the LD01 and minus the Strobe and S.O.S. settings. I consider those settings as nice-to-have, in case of an emergency. So, not quite the same light as the old L0D.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Jul 26, 2012)

1) Surefire E2E-BK (I got a second one when the discontinued all the incan line)

2) 4sevens warm/hcri tactical... I have a warm and for a long time I was worried how would I replace it if it should quit working. I was comforted when the HCRI lights came out but now those are disappearing. I'll just have to hope mine doesn't stop.

3) Surefire P60 handgun light... I want a weapon light but none of them are HCRI yet so this seems like it would be good for a drop-in


----------



## ficklampa (Jul 27, 2012)

I really liked Leathermans flashlights, especially the Monarch 200. But the bigger ones as well. Cheap and well built.

I saw that 4Sevens had a RGB-flashlight, I'd love to have one of those.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 27, 2012)

Sure wish we could be looking forward to new LiteFluxes. What a shame.

Geoff


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 28, 2012)

TK20.


----------



## CamoNinja (Jul 28, 2012)

My TA30


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 30, 2012)

Zebralight H501w is the latest (before that TK20, and before that LF2XT)


----------



## jamie.91 (Jul 30, 2012)

Lumapower LM31 for when my dads finally gives up, he sure does love his


----------



## MattSPL (Jul 30, 2012)

Surefire C2


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 30, 2012)

Nitecore D10 Tribute.


----------



## eebowler (Jul 30, 2012)

http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/costco_luxeon2aa.htm Solidly built light with good regulation and lots of space for modability


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 31, 2012)

eebowler said:


> http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/costco_luxeon2aa.htm Solidly built light with good regulation and lots of space for modability



Very flat output! And that was more than 7 years ago. 75% of initial output to slightly more than 4 hours is good considering it's runned by alkalines.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jul 31, 2012)

Longbow Flashlights :mecry:


----------



## ChibiM (Aug 1, 2012)

Solarforce L2i sand color


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Aug 1, 2012)

Since it's been five years and eleven months since I last contributed to this thread, it's high time I chose another light for this list (My original choice was the ARC +4).

I miss the ARC's!!!!!! All of them, the AA, the AAA, the LS, the ARC +4 and most of all the ARC 6. 

All of my ARC collection live in frequent rotation in my EDC regulars (today is my LS First run with flupic) and are my most reliable lights.

At the risk of repeating myself, here's a shot of my collection:







(This was before I acquired my ARC6)

Let me try and clarify what made these lights so special.

Robust. OK, lots of lights are robust, Surefire, Firstlight, etc. the military grade lights. But ARC lights were great to hold, no rough edges, the top anodized coatings, they just felt right and lasted and lasted. No blisters or shredded pockets or misdesigned protruberances. They were smooth and functional and beautiful. 

Small - as well as the above smooth and sleek features, these lights were small enough for EDC as well as being tough enough for military uses.

Lanyard anchoring points - well you might think there's not much to say here but the design of the lanyard holes is perfect and strong - I'm sure there is a thread somewhere on this forum where someone mentions using his ARC AAA as a makeshift piton climbing in a cave!!! 

Groundbreaking. Well maybe they were just lucky enough to be at the forefront just as the power leds came out and jumped on the bandwagon - the Lux 1 and 3 as well as the nichias for the AA and AAA.

Fun. Not only were white lights produced, but any colour of led available from UV through CYAN, BLUE, RED, AMBER, GREEN, and even RGB - in fact I've probably missed several. These were produced directly for torch enthusiasts like me (in fact if anyone has an AMBER LS they'd like to shift???)

Multi battery types. Any manufacturer has a light for most available battery types, but the powerhouse that was the LS range could be powered by CR123A. 2 AA or AA, just by changing the battery packs. Also electing whether to have twisty or clicky interfaces.

Reliability - maybe I'm lucky, but all the lights still work as was intended at the factory, and some of these are over ten years old.

Over and above all these points is utility - these lights just do what is expected from them and no fuss. 

So, I am very very sorry that the ARC line stops at 6. I can only imagine what a 7 and 8 and 9 would be like - wonderful lights, all of them.

(Just a few more pics!!)




















I haven't seen many ARCS come up recently on BST, I hope this doesn't mean they are all broken or forgotten in a drawer somewhere...


----------



## nightshade (Aug 1, 2012)

Nyctophiliac,

That pic of your Arc collection on the S.T. game board is one of my all time favorites . Great collection, carrying a stock LSL-S today myself.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you nightshade. 

For some reason I seem to have an emotional attachment to these ARC lights like no other.

(I hope you'll be watching the new series of Red Dwarf when it comes on DAVE later this year)


----------



## eebowler (Aug 1, 2012)

TORCH_BOY, a few years ago, I dream't I had an OD coloured Longbow. LOL! (which reminds me that last night, I dream't I was on a jungle tour with friends and one of them had a 3D maglite with a soft drink bottle attached to it so it would float! Hahahaah!!!


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 5, 2012)

5 and 6 C cell Maglites
Various body colors of Maglites especially the C cells
Dorcy 1XAAA 5mm twisty
Dorcy 4XAA Boss incan
CMG Infinity Ultra white/red/green
INOVA X5 white/red/blue/green (single mode 1st generation tactical switch)
INOVA X1 1st generation optic white/blue/green
INOVA X1 UV
Photon ReX
SF 9P incan
SF G3 incan
Malkoff MD2 1st generation (The new version is probably better overall but I do like the original design)
Fenix LDO1 in stainless steel
Quark NW with XP-E
Nitecore EX10 GD
Nitecore EZ CR2 NW

There are really a lot of older incan styles I miss, especially the 2C and lantern styles.With inexpensive PR base LED bulbs those old designs make nice utility lights that are inexpensive and user serviceable without the need of a soldering iron.I know there are a few designs I was interested in like the A2 Aviator incan/LED that would probably have made my list as well if I had ever handled them.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 10, 2012)

Nyctophiliac said:


> I haven't seen many ARCS come up recently on BST, I hope this doesn't mean they are all broken or forgotten in a drawer somewhere...



They aren't forgotten or abandoned, I love these lights. I have several ARC flashlights; red, green, blue, RGB AAA's and a couple of LS models. I've sold several, no longer have an ARC AA and got rid of one of my Arc 4+ (still have one that I keep) and I even got rid of my ARC 6. Yes, I regret selling off my ARC6 and wish I still had it. I've bought and sold battery tubes; AA, AAA, 123, skinny and fat. I would love to have some of the color LED LS's like you have, regrettably don't have any of those and I can't remember any ever coming up for sale since my introduction to CPF. If they were to ever make it to the marketplace I'd make them mine. I still carry an ARC LSH to this day. It's not the fanciest light nor is it the brightest light, but they work, they just work. I've seen people with their fancy titanium lights that are beautiful to look at and I've seen people with their multi-function unbelievable lumen high-end flashlights that outshine my old ARC LS flashlights by leaps an bounds. But I love the simplicity, the elegance, the ease of use of these old lights. They just work and mine has been working for years and hopefully will work for years to come. I was late to the party and I don't have a complete collection. I do though have one that I didn't see in your photo... a blue ARC LS. When I scored this I swore I was done with collecting. This was it, I'm through. But we know that's a lie. Your collection is enviable and I'm jealous. 







If you don't own one of these ARC LS lights, you have to get one - you won't be disappointed in it's quality, simplicity and it's ability to provide just the right amount of light when needed.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Aug 11, 2012)

Lightwave 4000 for me. Sure it's big,bulky,and not very bright for its size,but you can't argue with over a month plus between battery changes.


----------



## AusKipper (Nov 18, 2013)

Ohhh, I have a few:

Fenix LD01SS
Zebralight H501
Fenix LD40
4Sevens RGB
Fenix TK20

The 4Sevens RGB really filled a niche that noone/nothing else has filled (AFAIK)
All the rest are a little more dated and sort of have replacements, but theres something wrong with all of the replacements (ie, the new Zebralights no longer have that pure clean flood, replacement for the LD40 is no longer a neutral/warm LED)


----------



## Hallis (Nov 20, 2013)

I also miss all of the old Arc LS lights. I've still got my Arc 4+ that i got from Carpe Diem way back in the day. 

I miss Fivemega's Mag mods.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Nov 20, 2013)

90% of my collection has been discontinued. I would like to see a comeback of the D2, D3.
The Beast.
Camo lights.

And the era of making special limited run surefire lights.


----------



## LGT (Nov 21, 2013)

Surefire e2e incan. If you have one, you know what I mean. Such a nice throw for a 60 lumen light.


----------



## Changchung (Nov 21, 2013)

Zebra H60 I have three


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## jorn (Nov 22, 2013)

Liteflux lf2xt.
univex aaa.


----------



## wjv (Nov 27, 2013)

Most anything made by ITP. . . Especially the "C" (C6, C7, C8) line of lights.

After they were bought out the "new and improved" versions of the A1, A2, A3 were poor imitations of the originals.


----------



## T45 (Nov 28, 2013)

Size15's said:


> True!
> 
> The Z3 with "M2" bezel looks almost like an M3 (better now that the M3 has since changed bezel style)
> 
> Not my photo:



now THAT is perfection. I lost a bid 2 days ago on Ebay to get a Surefire Z3. My plan was to do exactly what you have set up here: a Z3 body with a M2 Bezel. Got sniped at the last minute. If I could get Surefire to bring back some discontinued models, they would be the C2, the Z3 of course, and the G2 in camo/mossy oak colors.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 28, 2013)

T45 said:


> now THAT is perfection. I lost a bid 2 days ago on Ebay to get a Surefire Z3. My plan was to do exactly what you have set up here: a Z3 body with a M2 Bezel. Got sniped at the last minute. If I could get Surefire to bring back some discontinued models, they would be the C2, the Z3 of course, and the G2 in camo/mossy oak colors.



Unfortunately with SureFire abandoning their excellent incandescent line-up of lights, now all of a sudden I have a bunch of discontinued models that I love. Including my first ever SureFire, my C2 with a P61 lamp in it. 

Looking back, I would not have bought even half the number of lights I did when I became horribly addicted to this hobby. Though honestly, that C2 is one I never regretted buying. Early on, it was a black 2AA Mini-Mag with Mag pen-clip and modded with an LED and a rear tailcap switch. An Inova X5 (2nd Gen. I believe). Streamlight TL-2 LED model. And finally the SF C2. After that, I went a little crazy buying up lights at Cabela's during my first ever visit there. SureFire G2 and Streamlight Scorpion being two of the lights I bought there. Then, a Brinkmann Maxfire LX at Target. (Back when Target had really good lights on their pegs.) After that it gets a bit blurry. But generally a few really cheap lights.

Had I stopped at the SureFire C2 and later picked up an SF M4 + a Fenix L0D, I'd be satisfied today with that small collection of lights. (And saved a $#!%load of money.) I did get the Fenix later, along with a custom Leef-bodied M4.

But yeah, at one point in time, the only discontinued SureFire I had was a 9Z that I bought just for the Milky-modded head on it. Then bought a brand new SF bezel and tailcap to put on it. Though I do have an older bezel and tailcap I can lego onto it instead. (Probably should do that.) 

Kinda p*$$ed that nearly overnight I went from one discontinued SF 9Z to a buttload of discontinued models in my SureFire collection.


----------



## H. neanderthalensis (Dec 3, 2013)

Surefire Z2


----------



## kelmo (Dec 3, 2013)

I got an Arc AA attached to my water bottle at work. 10+ hours of angry blue light! I may have the world's largest collection of Arc AAs at 3!


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 4, 2013)

I actually really like my RA Twisty, 3 levels, long runtime, "duh" simple, and really well built, it's an EDC even though it's discontinued.

Also a huge fan of all my Surefires, I don't think I own a current SF model anymore (I tell a lie, the minimus vision is still available, as was the T1A last time I looked) my favorite being a 9P - which has been modernized by the addition of a Moddoo 1000lumen single mode neutral triple, bore and Anodize by Oveready, and a pair of AW's finest contained inside (18500 black cells) the only thing missing is a McClicky and Kydex sheath (currently stock switch and ripoffs sheath)


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't like the current generation of slippery, kinder/gentler models from SureFire. Out of the 21 SureFire models I own, none are from SureFire's latest generation of lights.


----------



## LumenHound (Dec 6, 2013)

The ancient Nuwai Q3. Had a ton of fun upgrading that small light every four months. Spending $25-$30 on a UWAN binned lux3 emitter from Fred back then was just part of being a flashoholic with tinkering skills. IMS reflectors, Viren copper heatsinks, hi-low resistored and Pro Golded tail switches, MC-E's and P7 emitters...various converter boards from the Sandwich Shoppe. I really enjoyed the constant tweaking with that light.


----------



## Lodogg2221 (Dec 12, 2013)

Surefire 9AN Commander. 
Awesome light...my first expensive one. Great beam, awesome 2 stage incan. Not too many others around that could do that when they did it. 
Awesome beam too. I remember when I put a HO bulb in my M3, it was about the same as that 9AN....only trouble is, if that bulb ever quits, Im SOL unless I want to convert it.


----------



## nightshade (Dec 12, 2013)

Tekna Night Eye
ZA-4 FireFli
Arc AA
Arc LS
Arc 4
Nightcutter M60
TNC Key Lux AA
FireFly 3
McGizmo McLux
JetBeam MK II IBS
JetBeam Jet II IBS
NiteCore D10
NiteCore EX10
MJP Extreme Micro
Ra Twisty


----------



## mbw_151 (Dec 15, 2013)

I guess I'll have to respond with the most versatile set of Lego bodies, switches, and bezels: Surefire Z3, Z2, C3, C2, and 9P. Yes the 6P lives on because it takes an act of God to change the NSN procurement system. A bunch of these hosts and dropins will keep a Flashaholic happy for a long time.


----------



## grizz660 (Dec 16, 2013)

Novatac Storm, the UI is perfect for me.


----------



## bluebonnet (Dec 16, 2013)

Likely already mentioned, but the Surefire T1A Titan falls into this category. The UI always impresses me.


----------



## asdalton (Dec 18, 2013)

4Sevens Quark AA Tactical with XP-E emitter
(better throw than the current XP-G emitter)


----------



## 8steve88 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mine is a part rather than a whole light, the Solarforce A001 head, usually sopplied with an over the top "tacticool" bezel.
.
.





.
.
IMHO it looks better with a less extreme bezel fitted.
.




.
.
Or a black one to blend in.
.




.
.
There are still a few about but getting scarce, I'm pleased that I bought a couple when I did. I was going to fit them to all my L2 range but they were never cheap at $20 when you could buy a complete light for the same price.
I really like the look and think it makes the light look like a much more expensive item.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 21, 2013)

I've been using my 1st Surefire lately, an E2D with the domed lens! My around the house light currently is an Arc AA.


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 22, 2013)

I love my Olight I1 EOS that is now discontinued. It´s one of the best keychain lights i´ve ever used.


----------



## FREI (Dec 22, 2013)

McGizmo Aleph series. Unfotunately I don´t own one of them


----------



## dbleznak (Dec 22, 2013)

FREI said:


> McGizmo Aleph series. Unfotunately I don´t own one of them



I couldn't agree with you any more FREI ! The Aleph line is like the Shelby Cobra of flashlights. 
Don't rest until you acquire the Aleph 1 & 3. For any McGizmo fan, it's just mind-blowing. I picked these up on the MP after scouring users with DMs, it's not easy. Good luck. 

Dan


----------



## Megatrowned (Dec 22, 2013)

Has anyone mentioned the Haiku XPG version yet? This has been my favorite version of this light, and I hope it will go into production again at some time.


----------



## dbleznak (Dec 22, 2013)

Megatrowned said:


> Has anyone mentioned the Haiku XPG version yet? This has been my favorite version of this light, and I hope it will go into production again at some time.



Your right! I was lucky enough to get one of Dons' warm XP-G Haiku, and it still has the best beam profile, culmination, punchy-flood, and perfect tint I have ever seen. It's really amazing, and no matter how many new emitters come to market, this warm XP-G haiku will always be unbeatable. Good call!


----------



## Megatrowned (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a Haiku that as been modded with a XPG Q4. It's a wonderful warm tint, almost incandescent like, giving the Haiku a steampunk feel. It's so much fun to use! You are correct, a warm tint emitter in the Haiku is a perfect match.


----------



## rayman (Dec 22, 2013)

Not a single flashlight but a discontinued UI which was used in some Jetbeam lights. The I.B.S. UI for example in the Jet-III. I really liked the UI for being simple and that you could make your own three mode UI with whatever mode you wanted.

Yeah and then the piston drive of the Nitecore EX/D series.

rayman


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 26, 2013)

Oddly enough, the Fenix LD25. I still have my old one. I know it wasn't the most popular, but I thought it was a great light. Sure, it's a little clunky to use at times, but man, that thing has been my go to light on hikes and in the winter for a while now.


----------



## livewrongprojects (Dec 30, 2013)

surefire 6P original for me... perfect specimen for modding and lots of drop-in options


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 30, 2013)

Fenix PD31, TK12, TK30.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Dec 31, 2013)

livewrongprojects said:


> surefire 6P original for me... perfect specimen for modding and lots of drop-in options



Great light indeed but as far as I know it's still available unless something happened very recently.


----------



## michlui0718 (Jan 1, 2014)

must be Surefire M6 !


----------



## livewrongprojects (Jan 2, 2014)

Mikeg23 said:


> Great light indeed but as far as I know it's still available unless something happened very recently.



sorry about that... i was referring to the 6P LED version.... my bad


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 2, 2014)

This thread is 10 years old now 
I always wanted an Arc AA but the blue hue did not do it for me. 
Arc CR123 I missed the sale.
If only these two flashlights would come back one day. They will always be classics. One battery, twisty, one level


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 17, 2014)

The Surefire L1 - the 1.1/22 lumen version. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## cland72 (Jan 17, 2014)

livewrongprojects said:


> surefire 6P original for me... perfect specimen for modding and lots of drop-in options



Yep, if the supply of 6Ps ever dries up, I'll cry. 

I think my favorite discontinued light is the *Surefire 9P*. You can run various LED drop ins at full power with 2x17500 in stock form, as well as run the factory P90 for guilt free incan goodness. Not to mention it's a better sized light for those of us with bigger hands.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 18, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Yep, if the supply of 6Ps ever dries up, I'll cry.
> 
> I think my favorite discontinued light is the *Surefire 9P*. You can run various LED drop ins at full power with 2x17500 in stock form, as well as run the factory P90 for guilt free incan goodness. Not to mention it's a better sized light for those of us with bigger hands.



+1

I don't care that it's been discontinued. I'm getting another one.


----------



## Jash (Jan 18, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> Fenix ....TK30.



Legear on the Gold Coast still has some brand new TK30's they've not been able to sell. They're not advertised on their website, but go into the store and they're hanging on the wall (with the original price too).


----------



## BigusLightus (Jan 19, 2014)

Surefire C2, C3, and 9P.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 19, 2014)

Jash said:


> Legear on the Gold Coast still has some brand new TK30's they've not been able to sell. They're not advertised on their website, but go into the store and they're hanging on the wall (with the original price too).


Thanks!


----------



## Swordforthelord (Jan 22, 2014)

asdalton said:


> 4Sevens Quark AA Tactical with XP-E emitter
> (better throw than the current XP-G emitter)



I EDC the AA Regular with the XP-E to this day. Someday I'll get some 14500's for it and it can wow me all over again.


----------



## fivemega (Jan 2, 2015)

*Any other discontinued flashlight that you love?*


----------



## kj2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Fenix TK70 and TK11. Old skool, but still rocking!


----------



## FREI (Jan 3, 2015)

Longbow, Aleph, Arc, a little bit of (LED) flashlight history


----------



## Tachead (Jan 3, 2015)

Pentagon Flashlights. Good lights. I still use my Luxeon L2 3Watt model(2xCR123a - I cant remember the model though)


----------



## flashfan (Jan 5, 2015)

Photon Rex. Nothing else quite like it (AFAIK). Flashlight snobs might thumb their noses at this light, but I haven't seen anything that compares in terms of price, size, ease of use, recharging options, features, etc. True EDC, this is NOT a tactical light, nor mega lumen bright, but for practical, every day use, it can't be beat.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 5, 2015)

flashfan said:


> Photon Rex. Nothing else quite like it (AFAIK). Flashlight snobs might thumb their noses at this light, but I haven't seen anything that compares in terms of price, size, ease of use, recharging options, features, etc....



I, too, liked the Photon ReX ....

Have you checked out the Nitecore Tube ? Not exactly the same, but some similar features.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 6, 2015)

I think the Rex was unfortunately a bit ahead of its time.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 6, 2015)

flashfan said:


> Photon Rex. Nothing else quite like it (AFAIK). Flashlight snobs might thumb their noses at this light, but I haven't seen anything that compares in terms of price, size, ease of use, recharging options, features, etc. True EDC, this is NOT a tactical light, nor mega lumen bright, but for practical, every day use, it can't be beat.


 I agree.Despite the use of 5mm LEDs the Rex was innovative and relatively low cost.Even though there are a lot of rechargeable lights hitting the market I haven't seen anything that can recharge off of a single common alkaline cell.IIRC the Rex was discontinued due to problems with production not popularity or sales issues


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 6, 2015)

I understand it was problems with the ReX battery not being consistent. It was made in China instead of USA. I have a couple times begged Photon and Laughing Rabbit Industries(?) to come out with a second generation ReX... I bought the charging package that has a small solar panel that will actually charge the ReX in the New Mexico sunlight. It also came with a USB charger that does a good job of charging. I am careful not to let them overcharge though. I am down to my last one and it may not last too much longer-- been looking at the NiteCore Tube. Plus I carry an MBI Nichia Ti HF daily. I will let my son and wife use the ReX when the need arises, however.


CandlePowerForums App


----------



## archimedes (Jan 6, 2015)

I greatly prefer the Photon ReX to the Nitecore Tube & would like to see an update also [emoji106]


----------



## CaptainPicard (Jan 6, 2015)

Nitecore D10. Still use it, still love it. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## flashfan (Jan 10, 2015)

Sorry for late reply, but it is good to hear that I'm not the only one who likes the Photon Rex. I did hear that internal/supplier problems were the reason the light was discontinued. I too contacted LRI regarding a successor light, to no avail...

Thanks for the info on the Nightcore Tube. Very reasonable cost and interesting design, but I wonder how much light a single 5mm LED can really deliver. Still, will have to look into this light.


----------



## Sherman01 (Jan 11, 2015)

Surefire P9 Original


----------



## Icarus (Jan 11, 2015)

Surefire KL1 old style
Surefire KL3 old style
original McLux
McLux PR
McLux PR-T


----------



## NotSoBrightBob (Jan 12, 2015)

After seeing what they have sold for recently I think it's my USA edition (red, white and blue) Surefire 6P NIB that was given to me as a gift. I should have bought 10 of them at the time.


----------



## NotSoBrightBob (Jan 12, 2015)

Sherman01 said:


> Surefire P9 Original



Oh yes I remember my 9P fondly and kick myself frequently for selling it in a fit of stupidity to try and keep my hobby self supporting. Arrrggghhh


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jan 12, 2015)

I still use E1Bs regularly and the Surefire AZ2 is a really underrated light.

I think the 9P is universally missed. Luckily there are a lot of them floating around out there!


----------



## an_abstraction (Jan 13, 2015)

Surefire M2 and M3


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 13, 2015)

[/IMG]

Jetbeam E3S. 

I have mine modded with a Mcgizmo clip. 

I love this little light. 

Too bad that Jetbeam stopped making them. 

-Solid stainless steel
-Minimalist design
-Great clicky switch


----------



## AndyF (Jan 13, 2015)

RUSH FAN said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Jetbeam E3S.
> 
> ...



I like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks AndyF!


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jan 14, 2015)

Surefire L2. Perfect in all ways! I wish I could mod one of mine to be like the old version with better battery life and less heat.


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 14, 2015)

Olight S35.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Jan 14, 2015)

Fenix PD30.


----------



## Christoph (Jan 14, 2015)

ZA 4 Firefli I have been wearing on a neck chain for the last 10 years I am on my last one wish I had bought ten of them. 
Here 
Chris


----------



## maro69camaro (Jan 14, 2015)

McGizmo McLux iii PD
Nitecore EX11.2 (they should have fixed it and not just dropped it)


----------



## sween1911 (Jan 21, 2015)

I always thought the Surefire AZ2 was a great idea. 2-stage tailcap, floody secondaries and 100+lumen main beam. 

If the LX2 had floody secondaries with the 200 lumen main beam, that would be perhaps the perfect light.


----------



## cland72 (Jan 21, 2015)

sween1911 said:


> I always thought the Surefire AZ2 was a great idea. 2-stage tailcap, floody secondaries and 100+lumen main beam.
> 
> If the LX2 had floody secondaries with the 200 lumen main beam, that would be perhaps the perfect light.



I completely agree. I wish low mode mimicked the beam profile of a F04 diffuser, while the high mode was that TIR mini-spotlight we all know and love.

The LX2 was my favorite light, until I recently acquired a LNIB L1 Lumamax... I LOVE that knurling. If the LX2 had a floody low, and knurling, it would probably be the perfect light.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 21, 2015)

cland72 said:


> ....
> The LX2 was my favorite light, until I recently acquired a LNIB L1 Lumamax... I LOVE that knurling. If the LX2 had a floody low, and knurling, it would probably be the perfect light.



Even if it weren't so expensive, the LS20 is also discontinued and now difficult to find ... but I think you would really like that one too.


----------



## LedTed (Jan 21, 2015)

maro69camaro said:


> Nitecore EX11.2 (they should have fixed it and not just dropped it)



As of the writing of this response, Andrew and Amanda still sell the EX11.2; in fact the D11.2 as well.


----------



## cland72 (Jan 21, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Even if it weren't so expensive, the LS20 is also discontinued and now difficult to find ... but I think you would really like that one too.



Good lord, I Googled and found old sales threads where this light sold from $500-$900... Definitely a cool concept though.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 21, 2015)

cland72 said:


> Good lord, I Googled and found old sales threads where this light sold from $500-$900... Definitely a cool concept though.


Yeah, sorry ... I wish these weren't so expensive, too


----------



## maro69camaro (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes you can find them but the drivers blow. I wish they would have fixed them and not discontinued it. I edc one with EX10 guts almost everyday and still love it.


LedTed said:


> As of the writing of this response, Andrew and Amanda still sell the EX11.2; in fack the D11.2 as well.


----------



## Willie (Jan 21, 2015)

LF3XTand TK20


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jan 21, 2015)

The DST. ( Defiant Super Thrower) I have seven of them, in various levels of modifications & one stock.


----------



## altermann (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 21, 2015)

Maratac AAA *Rev.2* Cu (current controlled, 2-mode low/high)
Maratac AA *Rev.2* Cu (current controlled, 2-mode low/high)
SureFire E1E (Xenon)

Since its acquisition, my Rev. 2 Cu has been on more than off and never far from hand. I can't find anything at any price that compares in simplicity of its features and interface. Arguably, Fenix has still available a few current controlled AAA lights with regulation, and maybe not the brightest of all lights, the Fenix lights of this size have useful illumination. The race to the brightest light in small form-factors somewhat diminishes usefulness, as sometimes too much light works against utility.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 22, 2015)

Well I can now add the Fenix LD01 along with its parent the L0D to the list.:sigh:


----------



## Wiggle (Jan 22, 2015)

Fenix E11. The Fenix E12 is also nice but doesn't provide a full replacement for the E11. The two-mode head select UI /w forward switch in a tiny profile is one of the best for a 1xAA light IMO.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 22, 2015)

Quark QTA with QT2L-X Head.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 22, 2015)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Quark QTA with QT2L-X Head.



Actually, you may as well throw in all Quarks, now. Surefire lawsuit caused 4sevens to remove them all from their line-up.


----------



## onetrickpony (Jan 22, 2015)

Defiant Super Thrower. I know I can pick one up on the bay, but the days of buying them at Home Depot for a few bucks are gone. _Sigh._


----------



## Ninja (Jan 23, 2015)

A2 Aviator, M6 Guardian by Surefire & the Fenix L0D


----------



## recDNA (Jan 23, 2015)

E1e of course!


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 24, 2015)

Fenix e21 and tk45


----------



## paratrooper (Jan 24, 2015)

My Fenix LD10 has served me well since I got it.


----------



## Berneck1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I like the Fenix TK 60. It is basically a Maglite on steroids. I like to have multiple battery type flashlights in the house, and this was an excellent D-cell light. I guess there isn't much demand for D-cell or C-cell lights on the higher end. I have found it very hard to find them. There are plenty from the likes of Dorcy, Energizer or even Maglite, but I find them to be lacking in some way. I have just gotten too spoiled over the past 5 or 6 years with the higher end lights. To think there was a time I was fine with a rubberized AA incandescent light from Energizer... Then I held an Olight M20 in my hand....game over lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## mrfuji62 (Jan 26, 2015)

Surefire 9AN commander, I have 4 and about 12 b90 Nicd batteries. Waiting for the lamp to go bad so I can actually Mod one.


----------



## NH Lumens (Jan 27, 2015)

Need to add 47s Quarks to the discontinued category (though some still can be found at dealers). Here are two of mine;






QTA with QT2L-X Burst Mode head/AW IMR 14500 on the left, QT2L-X Burst Mode/KeepPower 2500mAh 16650 on the right.


----------



## Willie (Jan 27, 2015)

It's a shame about the Quarks. I have 2 of them and like them a lot, but since getting my Zebralight headlamp, I think I found my replacement. Plus, I can get them in neutral. I'm sorry I didn't get the neutral Quark heads when they were still available.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 27, 2015)

Although it never lived long and was a very recent model, the Nitecore EAX Hammer is amazing IMO.


----------



## Berneck1 (Jan 27, 2015)

tobrien said:


> Although it never lived long and was a very recent model, the Nitecore EAX Hammer is amazing IMO.



Agree. I have one and love it!


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 29, 2015)

Lumintop Hunter T5 - it was one of the better throwers when it came out, solid build. Too bad the company hasn't come up to speed in the thrower lights department. Oh well, EDC's sell the most.


----------



## hyperloop (Feb 1, 2015)

Don't know if its been mentioned, the Fenix TK20, tough as nails and tint is a nice warmish tint too.


----------



## broadgage (Feb 1, 2015)

Burgess Radar Light for me ! IIRC there was a proposal to start making these again, but I don't think that it happened.
Or any similar specification light that uses a 6 volt 8F lantern battery.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 5, 2015)

TC-R2


----------



## fivemega (Dec 11, 2015)

*Any other discontinued flashlight that you love?*


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 11, 2015)

I happened on to two of the last few remaining penlights from the BLF 348 special build from Singfire. For those who don't know, they are simple single AAA/10400 penlights with a Nichia NVSW219BT emitter. For a $10 light, they are really fantastic! They have the characteristic Nichia 219 color rendition, with a very diffuse hot spot that just kind of spreads all over the beam. I tried using a 10440, but it got very hot very fast, and isn't really recommended since the stainless steel doesn't conduct head away very fast. But even with a single AAA it does a great job. I wanted to get a couple more but they are now out of stock, with no idea if there will be another build or not.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 11, 2015)

Sure Fire 3p
Gun metal 6P
Streamlight TL 2 shock proof
Streamlight Strion incan...old configuration
(Strion incan still being made)


201 lumen Coast HP7
LED Lenser P7


----------



## FREI (Dec 12, 2015)

-E1L
-E2L
-E2L AA
-L4
-U2


----------



## Teobaldo (Dec 12, 2015)

Fenix TA 21. It is a pity that never made a TA22 with updated LED (800+ lumens) and MicroUSB charge (and powerbank function).

I know, I know, dream costs nothing and the only thing we have left so no taxes are paid ... yet.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 13, 2015)

Teobaldo said:


> Fenix TA 21. It is a pity that never made a TA22 with updated LED (800+ lumens) and MicroUSB charge (and powerbank function).
> 
> I know, I know, dream costs nothing and the only thing we have left so no taxes are paid ... yet.



I agree! Fenix should release an updated TA series! The revolving mode design is great.


----------



## scarnific (Dec 13, 2015)

I say Sure Fire 3p and LL P.


----------



## MX421 (Dec 13, 2015)

I love the discontinued Leupold brand. Bought a bunch of MXc421 & MXc621s on clearance before they were totally gone. They look allot like the Quark's above (the small one). They were waterproof to 132 feet!


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 13, 2015)

I still like my Surefire ED2, mainly because my wife loves it!

She carries it a lot, finds it bright enough for what she needs, and thinks she can kick butt with it if needed.

I would like to find a compatible rechargeable battery for it, as I dislike buying a box of CR123A's every year.


----------



## Gunnerboy (Dec 14, 2015)

I wish I could time-travel back in order to buy two of the limited run Black SF A2 Aviators from SupremeCo.


----------



## tonkem (Dec 14, 2015)

Zebralight s6330


----------



## DUQ (Dec 14, 2015)

*Fenix L2p*


----------



## MikeSalt (Dec 15, 2015)

Surefire E1e, Lummi Raw and Lummi Wee. I'm especially gutted about the latter because I lost my Ti version, so I only have the SS now. Also, I used to have a gorgeous 150 lumen XM-L light engine for my Wee of perfect tint and great colour rendition, but it developed a flicker. I sent it back to Rob for repairs and I've never seen it since.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 15, 2015)

MikeSalt said:


> Surefire E1e, Lummi Raw and Lummi Wee. I'm especially gutted about the latter because I lost my Ti version, so I only have the SS now. Also, I used to have a gorgeous 150 lumen XM-L light engine for my Wee of perfect tint and great colour rendition, but it developed a flicker. I sent it back to Rob for repairs and I've never seen it since.



Just going to go off topic for just a moment. 

Unlike most CPFers who got cheated by Rob and had their money stolen by him. Since you're in the UK; you can actually do something about it. It's no secret that if pressed by his UK customers, Rob has a tendency to do the right thing.... So he doesn't get sued by them. Contact him, let him know you live in the UK just like he does.


----------



## yankeefist (Mar 14, 2016)

Tear drop E2


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 14, 2016)

Now the SureFire 6P and G2 
⊙▁⊙


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 14, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Now the SureFire 6P and G2
> ⊙▁⊙



 :shakehead


----------



## recDNA (Mar 14, 2016)

E1E-BK, E2E-BK


----------



## torchsarecool (Mar 14, 2016)

Fenix tk70 just got one, finally, and can't quite use it properly until I get better cells. But I love it already


----------



## fivemega (Sep 12, 2016)

*Any other discontinued flashlight that you love?*


----------



## tab665 (Sep 12, 2016)

surefire M6, M4, and M6lt. it came as a shock to me that surefire just up and discontinued the M6lt and M3lt sized lights. one day i may see if a modder can work my M4 into a nice TIR light.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 13, 2016)

The 4Sevens Quark 2xAA with Tactical switch.


Including their model with Turbo head, for more throw.


I treasure the ones I have,
and hope I don't lose another one !
:-(


I can set 'em to my two choices:
Head Loose is Low mode (not moon mode)
Head Tight is either Medium or High mode.
(depending on flashlight)


Now, I can easily and 100% reliably
switch to Low mode, and be SURE
that's what I'll get, when I press
the tail switch.

( well -- except for the occasional pre-flash )



REALLY treasure the ones I got
in Neutral or Warm tint ! ! !


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hyperloop (Sep 13, 2016)

The 2 x AA Fenix TK20, tough as nails.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Sep 13, 2016)

I should have never sold my Jetbeam E3S!
No longer made...


----------



## vadimax (Sep 13, 2016)

roadkill1109 said:


> Lumintop Hunter T5 - it was one of the better throwers when it came out, solid build. Too bad the company hasn't come up to speed in the thrower lights department. Oh well, EDC's sell the most.



Sorry, but you are wrong  TD16 XPL is a Hunter on steroids, but in a smaller form factor:







I've got it with full set of filters (RGB) and a diffuser. And it rocks


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 13, 2016)

Anything made by Brinkmann


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 14, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Anything made by Brinkmann



I've still got my Maxfire LX from Brinkmann. It's like a Poorman's SF G2. But not quite so poor. Great light, actually.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 14, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Anything made by Brinkmann


I just modded my 2D Brinkmann 809-3000-1 3 Watt LED to take and run on a single 18650.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?422620-How-do-I-convert-a-2D-to-run-on-18650

To say that I LOVE the light is a bit too strong of an adjective, but I have seven lights and a lantern under my work-bench, and it is the one I grab the most often from there. It has a beam that is good for looking for things under the workbench, or around in the garage. It has a rubber nose and has been dropped and tossed around a bit. The LCD screen is held on with clear packing tape, but it works like new.






I added a 1.5 ohm resistor to allow the usage of an 18650 battery...


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 14, 2016)

Poppy said:


> I just modded my 2D Brinkmann 809-3000-1 3 Watt LED to take and run on a single 18650.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?422620-How-do-I-convert-a-2D-to-run-on-18650
> 
> To say that I LOVE the light is a bit too strong of an adjective, but I have seven lights and a lantern under my work-bench, and it is the one I grab the most often from there. It has a beam that is good for looking for things under the workbench, or around in the garage. It has a rubber nose and has been dropped and tossed around a bit. The LCD screen is held on with clear packing tape, but it works like new.
> ...



Don Keller would hug you Poppy.


How about.... VITALGEAR!!!


----------



## ironhorse (Sep 14, 2016)

Jetbeam RRT01. Lowest low I have ever seen and my favorite interface yet. Dead simple one hand operation to whatever output you desire.


----------



## peahi (Sep 19, 2016)

Surefire outdoorsman E1's. I have two of the newer E1L variants. I'm hunting for an older 45/3 lumen model. I love these lights: simple to use for work, and not too bright (i have other lights for that!).


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 19, 2016)

One of the best lights to be discontinued is the LiteFlux. I have a couple, but it would have been nice to see then develop this further and be able to get it with some new less. Too chicken to do a emitter swap and it probably needs a drive update to get the bets out of the new leds and some series lumens. Of course many Surefire like the C2 HA, but I have plenty of those so I'm not so sad. I also want the previous Fenix LD41 that had a 680 Max Lumen output, but don't want to pay the current price of $80 for it, I'm sad I missed the close out prices. Which brings me to a old Energizer light that took 8AA batteries in a side-by-side format like the LD40/41 series. I don't know the name of it, but I think that is the only flashlight I've lost and I miss the old beast even though it's old tech now. It would be nice in my collection. I'm sure there are some others. Remember when you could by a NovaTac for less than $100? Remember when Maratac AA was $20. Oh that reminds me... we need a Fenix LD01-SS with a nice neutral white emitter.... ok they never did make that one... but that's why we miss it since it was a great light that still had plenty of milage in it, but no then went with the E series lights. So I think I miss a lot of the old lights because they are great, but would be even greater with updated drives and emitters.


----------



## enr1997 (Sep 20, 2016)

7D ,7C, 6C, and 5C maglites. Would love it if mag instruments still made these long monsters. Have several maglites but none of these.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 25, 2016)

enr1997 said:


> 7D ,7C, 6C, and 5C maglites. Would love it if mag instruments still made these long monsters. Have several maglites but none of these.



Someone just the other day posted how much easier it is to find a 6C than a 6D. 
I thought, huh?
This post confirms I'm not completely crazy.
Thank you! 
Btw, I love, love, love my 4C with a 3 cell krypton bulb. 





I'd love to see somebody do the retro look. With modern technology of course.
Everything is so...same-ole-same-ole these days.
Bring back style.


----------



## fivemega (Mar 16, 2017)

*Any other*



fivemega said:


> *Discontinued flashlight that you love?*


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 17, 2017)

Monocrom said:


> I've still got my Maxfire LX from Brinkmann. It's like a Poorman's SF G2. But not quite so poor. Great light, actually.



I just Malkoff'd a Maxfire last week. Actually works pretty good with no modification. 

I think the Pentagon X3 was pretty good at the time. Really really good throw for a 135 lumen light bulb. And the Pentagon eX2 was a nice cop light.
Not as stellar as the 6P and 9P were, but not bad attempts.


----------



## Enderman (Mar 17, 2017)

TK45, probably the coolest looking flashlight I've ever seen.
Maybe one day I will buy one (since they are still available from certain retailers) and mod it to make it up to date.


----------



## harro (Mar 17, 2017)

My 5D Mag with 140 lumen conversion and a proper glass lens.
My RRT3 1 x SST50. Really like the build quality and olive anodising, but the blue tint with traces of white....ugh.
My TK20 2 x AA. As someone else posted, tough as hessian undies, and a beautiful tint. 130 lumens isn't the greatest, but who cares.

The top one really is a 5D, it just hangs out of the photo too much. You can see the first two digits on the S/N...





Glass lens and conversion in the 5D Mag


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 19, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> I just Malkoff'd a Maxfire last week. Actually works pretty good with no modification.



That's interesting. Wouldn't expect such a swap without modifications.



> I think the Pentagon X3 was pretty good at the time. Really really good throw for a 135 lumen light bulb. And the Pentagon eX2 was a nice cop light.
> Not as stellar as the 6P and 9P were, but not bad attempts.



PL's hand-helds were good but below SureFire. Their weapon-lights were a completely different story. A strong competitor against SF's offerings back then... Which is why SF used the legal system to put PL out of business, despite never actually having proven its claims of patent infringement nor claims of PL mot making its lights in America. 

Quite frankly, the judge was an idiot in the case for not seeing that SureFire's attorneys were blatantly using him. Claiming patent infringement. Wanting a competitor to stop making lights that allegedly use your patent. Having proved nothing regarding the allegation. Asking a judge to grant an injunction so your competitor can't make those lights while the trial is going on. And the judge says, "Oh okay."

What a joke. So, SureFire got what they wanted.... without ever actually having proved a single allegation. Not being able to make more product. Not being able to sell existing stock. Obviously the company went out of business and couldn't afford to fight SureFire in court. PL was not found guilty of anything. SureFire killed one of its biggest competitors in the weapon-lights market by using the legal system as its Working Girl. (Actually another word for that type of profession also starting with "W" would be more appropriate. But this is a family friendly forum.)

I love my two dozen SureFires. And currently EDC an E2D LED Defender Ultra as my main light. But yeah.... Not even remotely as much respect for the ones running the company compared to the company's products. And that's putting it mildly.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Mar 19, 2017)

Nitecore D10! Amazing ui and functionality. 
Jetbeam RRT-01: The worst part is that I own one and I broke it


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Mar 19, 2017)

Novatac edc 120p still have one but hated to see them go


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 19, 2017)

i like dem Icons too.


----------



## Need a Light? (Mar 19, 2017)

My 5C mag with tenergy centura c cells and a mag 4 cell bulb, with an aluminum hop reflector and AR glass is also one of my more loved maglites. Manufactured in 1999, and used in some official capacity, as 16 is scratched in on the cap, body, and head. 

It's my only "rare" maglite. And I love it. Love the C mag width, allows a very secure grip.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 19, 2017)

Jetbeam rrt-01 Not sure of the number. The 1 x CR123A model with infinite magnetic adjustment. Jetbeam TCR2. Sunwayman1 x CR123A model with the infinite magnetic adjustment wheel, especially the neutral version and the camo model and the titanium version . I loved all the 1 x CR123A flashlights with infinite magnetic adjustment wheels ui.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Mar 19, 2017)

recDNA said:


> Jetbeam rrt-01 Not sure of the number. The 1 x CR123A model with infinite magnetic adjustment. Jetbeam TCR2. Sunwayman1 x CR123A model with the infinite magnetic adjustment wheel, especially the neutral version and the camo model and the titanium version . I loved all the 1 x CR123A flashlights with infinite magnetic adjustment wheels ui.



the Sunwayman V11R is still available. I just ordered one for only $40!


----------



## gunga (Mar 19, 2017)

Where?


----------



## Nichia! (Mar 20, 2017)

gunga said:


> Where?



Sunwayman V11R Cree XM-L U2 Fully Variable LED Flashlight, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007VDX6IM/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## gunga (Mar 20, 2017)

It says $77. 

Btw, I have a jetbeam tcr1, the ti rrt01. I love that one (discontinued).


----------



## remington79 (Mar 23, 2017)

I like my original Surefire Z2. I just ordered a Malkoff assembly for it after putting it off for years. I also like my tan G2Z that I'm running a P60L in. I see they have new redesigned lights but I like the look and feel of the older versions. the new ones look for lack of a better term sporty or dressed up. I like the older no frills all business look.


----------



## joelbnyc (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow, 2004 thread going strong.

I miss my Veleno Quantums, wish he'd do an update. I like tiny lights, and the design and build quality on these were just flawless.


----------



## lion504 (Mar 25, 2017)

+1 on the Quantum D2. Also, the Aeon Mk II Ti. Better, IMHO, than the Mk III.


----------



## xdayv (Mar 26, 2017)

can't say I love them because most of them I don't have LOL... but wish them to be around: 3P, 9P, A2, LX2, Z2, G2, G3.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 26, 2017)

xdayv said:


> can't say I love them because most of them I don't have LOL... but wish them to be around: 3P, 9P, A2, LX2, Z2, G2, G3.



Hey X, a pretty good Pentagon that doesn't get much attention was the eX2. It was a throwy version of the 6P.
Easily upgrades with a P60 sized module and is readily available at Amazon for like $36.


----------



## redvalkyrie (Mar 26, 2017)

I miss the original Fenix lights. Well, I miss not being able to buy new ones--I still have two that are still going strong today.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 30, 2018)

*Anyone missed discontinued 6P?*


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 30, 2018)

The foursevens/PK colaboration.





I have way too many 6P's to miss them.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 30, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Now the SureFire 6P and G2
> ⊙▁⊙



It was a huge disappointment for me to see the 6P and G2 discontinued! I have a few but liked the fact that they were still available new whenever I wanted another. Still seeing NOS 6Ps but the G2 seems to be drying up.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 30, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> The foursevens/PK colaboration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The PK Knight and Paladin from foursevens are better lights than they got credit for being IMHO. The negative comments kept me from buying for a while but at least I got in on the clearance. I EDC the Knight frequently.


----------



## Archibald Tuttle (May 1, 2018)

Since 2012, JetBeam TCR1. Still chuffed to bits with this tool. The latest 18350 nearly reaching primary CR123 ampacity is welcome too. There is a wealth of information here in regards to the TCR1. To everyone who contributed, a sincere thanks.


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 1, 2018)

fivemega said:


> *Anyone missed discontinued 6P?*



Not so much because there are a lot of replacements.

I do miss the Surefire 6 though. Nobody makes an 18650 or 16650 twisty only. I would love to have one!


----------



## bykfixer (May 1, 2018)

ZMZ67 said:


> The PK Knight and Paladin from foursevens are better lights than they got credit for being IMHO. The negative comments kept me from buying for a while but at least I got in on the clearance. I EDC the Knight frequently.



PK does what PK does, critics be [email protected]'d. Being the first one through the wall can be an ugly experience. And the Paladin/Knight led to a bunch of popular lights later.


----------



## etc (May 1, 2018)

ZMZ67 said:


> It was a huge disappointment for me to see the 6P and G2 discontinued! I have a few but liked the fact that they were still available new whenever I wanted another. Still seeing NOS 6Ps but the G2 seems to be drying up.



10 years ago the standard thing on the forum was getting a 6P, less commonly 9P and getting it bored to 18m for performance stuff and of course there was a number of aftermarket 6p bodies, primarily FiveMega and Leef at the time.

When Malkoff came up with the MD* format lights - not sure of the precise timeline - he kind of made that obsolete. When he came up with heads that outdid anything you could do with the 6P platform, the OEM 6P became irrelevant. Why buy a P60 module when you can just buy a M61HOT? or M61T? I will probably never buy a 6P again for modding. If you want a basic EDC light, you get a regular MD2 with something like M61LL in it, that's already bored for 18mm, or if you want some horsepower you can climb up the M61T / M61HOT / M91 and of course the 18650 Hound Dog ladder which also runs off MD2 body and you can swap between 18650 HD and M61T for example, or some low powered head.

I do wonder if Malkoff contributed to Surefire's 6P demise. In the sense that they went to the sealed head that wasn't possible to unscrew open and mod anymore.

I questioned Malkoff's decision from the start to use MD* heads that were not compatible with Surefire C/C bodies but as it turns out long-term was exactly the correct decision and the right way to adapt to the changing landscape, since C/C has become irrelevant, or nearly so.


----------



## bykfixer (May 1, 2018)

Gene did what a bunch of others at the time did.... used a 2x123 platform to make cop lights. He had police and first reponders in mind just like Don Keller did decades before. The fairly smooth knurling is for the same reason as Don and Mr Maglite did it. Rapid deployment. Gene started out with a format that had been proven to not be just a fad... the LED. Also he saw the potential of pulled laptop batteries as a viable fuel option. 

SureFire had military persons in mind with the 6P. Gloved individuals in high stress situations. Primary fuel was deemed more reliable than rechargeables (even though SureFire used to do 6 volt rechargeables, that required a special length body to provide any runtime back then). Grip was part of the equation when one cannot drop their light... even with wet hands. Remember, the original 6,6c and 6p lights were fairly smooth. It was not until the 6P was re-irtoduced that the aggressive knurling took place. 

Gene started out where Maglite left off... smaller, brighter dependable flashlights that were the bees knees to a few professionals who potentially put their life on the line. It caught on and the rest is history. 

The only similarity is that they began as CR123 fed lights. Each started out going after different niche markets


----------



## xcel730 (May 1, 2018)

Some old school Surefire (6P/C2/G2 and A2 original)

Ra Twisty with 85 lumens and red low light

CMG Infinity

Arc AAA and Arc 6


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 1, 2018)

etc said:


> 10 years ago the standard thing on the forum was getting a 6P, less commonly 9P and getting it bored to 18m for performance stuff and of course there was a number of aftermarket 6p bodies, primarily FiveMega and Leef at the time.
> 
> When Malkoff came up with the MD* format lights - not sure of the precise timeline - he kind of made that obsolete. When he came up with heads that outdid anything you could do with the 6P platform, the OEM 6P became irrelevant. Why buy a P60 module when you can just buy a M61HOT? or M61T? I will probably never buy a 6P again for modding. If you want a basic EDC light, you get a regular MD2 with something like M61LL in it, that's already bored for 18mm, or if you want some horsepower you can climb up the M61T / M61HOT / M91 and of course the 18650 Hound Dog ladder which also runs off MD2 body and you can swap between 18650 HD and M61T for example, or some low powered head.
> 
> ...



I think all of Gene's products are great and the M61T is a personal favorite! That said the 6P still offers quite a bit and remains desirable for me. The switch on the 6P is probably the most reliable out there and I would rather have it sometimes than a clickie. The other big advantage of the 6P is the wide variety of drop-ins available including but not limited to the Malkoff M61. If you want a triple emitter or a different style of multi-mode than what Gene offers you can get it for the 6P. I am happy enough to buy the MD2/3/4 for the M61T and other Malkoff heads that are not compatible with the SF design.

Malkoff did more to keep the 6P alive than anything leading to it's demise I think. Surefire never seemed too fond of the aftermarket community anyway and likely discontinued the 6p and similar designs because they were incans and they moved over to LED like everyone else. 

The MD2 and siblings are fantastic lights but I am still a user of the 6P/9P and G2 as well.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 1, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> PK does what PK does, critics be [email protected]'d. Being the first one through the wall can be an ugly experience. And the Paladin/Knight led to a bunch of popular lights later.



Fortunate for us that "PK does what PK does,critics be [email protected]'d"


----------



## MikeSalt (May 2, 2018)

Maglite Roar of the Pelican, it's not so much that the bulbs have been discontinued, it's more that it is irrelevant these days. You can get a Hi-CRI 18650-powered pocket -rocket that will blow the ROP out of the water on throw, output and runtime. Back in the day your only options to breach 600 lumens was a very expensive Surefire M6, or to build your own, the latter of which was inexpensive, didn't require a lot of skill, but was very satisfying.


----------



## bykfixer (May 2, 2018)

Here, here... long live the RoP!!


----------



## MikeSalt (May 2, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Here, here... long live the RoP!!



Scared to use it too often with only one ROP-Hi bulb and two ROP-Lo bulbs in my inventory.


----------



## fivemega (May 11, 2019)

*Any other*



fivemega said:


> Discontinued flashlight that you love?


----------



## bykfixer (May 11, 2019)

Fenix E01.
(Ducking tomatoes and bottles being thrown from the crowd.)

And the 2C incan Maglite. Such awesome host potential.


----------



## RichardWad (May 11, 2019)

Novatac brand

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## thermal guy (May 11, 2019)

Old Fenix TK 20. Great outdoor beam.


----------



## gurdygurds (May 11, 2019)

Fenix E01 and Olight I3s. Small but mighty.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (May 11, 2019)

All incandescent flashlights from Surefire. It’s a real shame that they have completely abandoned the incandescent in favor of all LEDs. 6Ps, E1E and E2Es, M4 and M6s, A2s, all great lights.
I don’t own any LED lights from Surefire. Just not interested in any of the offerings.


----------



## thermal guy (May 11, 2019)

I think there are places for incandescent lights. I have several and am stocking up on p60 p90 lamps because when there gone there gone. Biggest problem with them is runtime.


----------



## Peregrine82 (May 11, 2019)

[h=1]E1DL-A, It was never the greatest at everything, but I liked it's small size and it's ability to scan an area with a somewhat wide beam but still be able to reach out a ways.[/h]


----------



## Legenddkk (May 12, 2019)

The Lunasol 20 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sos24 (May 12, 2019)

Nitecore SRT3. I loved the ring control and that it incorporated a red light. It was also nice to have the AA option with the extension tube.


----------



## Qship1996 (May 12, 2019)

Peregrine82 said:


> *E1DL-A, It was never the greatest at everything, but I liked it's small size and it's ability to scan an area with a somewhat wide beam but still be able to reach out a ways.*



Totally agree! I bought both the E2d and E1d, liked the E1d much more than the E2d because of its size and value of only needing 1 battery vs two.Returned the E2d, kept the little stubby E1d.Goes perfect between my Titan and Fury DFT models,and may be the best all-arounder among my 3 lights.


----------



## Illumination (May 16, 2019)

dca2 said:


> Tekna-Lite II. My all time favorite light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I'm responding 13 years after this was posted, but given the subject, seeme appropriate. This was my first real flashlight, LOVED IT!!!

Blast from the past!!!!


----------



## herektir (May 17, 2019)

My 4sevens quark xpg r5 aa/2aa/14500 light. Still use it as the moonlight low and medium levels are perfect for my purposes.


----------



## LogansRun (May 22, 2019)

Legenddkk said:


> The Lunasol 20
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang... Yes! I remember when that was available and always wanted one... Regret that I never did pick one up though.

Besides that, I still love and use, my SF C2's, Z2's, 6P's and E-series... they are sprinkled about my home. I have JetBeam's, SWM's, NiteCore's, Fenix', Mec Army, and Zebralight's but, my go-to lights that are always available are my SF's. Although their heyday has passed, in a weird way, I still wish they were available. 

Many of the lights today seem to take cues from the SF's or the amazing custom builders. Yet, despite being very useful and utilizing the latest LED emitters, they seem to lack a bit of soul. Maybe I'm just being nostalgic for another time.


----------



## nightshade (May 22, 2019)

The Arc LSL. Luxeon Star, Low Dome LED . I've fixed more VFD motors and PLC components under that broad, purple glow. In some often VERY weird and inhospitable places.


----------



## AVService (May 23, 2019)

Illumination said:


> I know I'm responding 13 years after this was posted, but given the subject, seeme appropriate. This was my first real flashlight, LOVED IT!!!
> 
> Blast from the past!!!!



Me too!

And they still work!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NutSAK (May 23, 2019)

4Sevens Quark and all their tactical, pocket-able, lego-able goodness. Please ignore the G2...


----------



## reppans (May 24, 2019)

I'll second Quark Lego


----------



## Fireclaw18 (May 24, 2019)

Jetbeam RRT-01 (original version)
Jetbeam TCR-01


----------



## nightshade (May 24, 2019)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Jetbeam RRT-01 (original version)
> Jetbeam TCR-01



Exceptional lights . :thumbsup:


----------



## Sambob (May 27, 2019)

My Thrunite TN 30s thing will run 7hrs on med(150 lumens) my first good flashlight no S.O.S Bullsh*, If It had a sub lumnen firefly I don't think I would have bought another flaslight


----------



## FLfrk (May 27, 2019)

ThruNite T10 (one with the bolt on clip). Moonlight, medium, high modes. Mode memory, great clip, durable, tight hotspot for throw yet with plenty of spill. Perfect work light for me. 

(If anyone has an unused one lying around, feel free to pm me [emoji6])


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 1, 2019)

Realizing most would figure this to be about LED lights:





Still my all time favorite flashlight.
The long since discontinued Bright Star made 2C generic from the 1980's, probably sold at places like Ace Hardware or a gas station in a one horse town.





Puts out about 15-20 candle power from a Maglite WhiteStar PR base krypton bulb. But it's a sweet little thrower with a nice clean beam.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 3, 2019)

ZMZ67 said:


> The PK Knight and Paladin from foursevens are better lights than they got credit for being IMHO. The negative comments kept me from buying for a while but at least I got in on the clearance. I EDC the Knight frequently.





bykfixer said:


> PK does what PK does, critics be [email protected]'d. Being the first one through the wall can be an ugly experience. And the Paladin/Knight led to a bunch of popular lights later.



HEAR! HEAR!


----------



## Mr. LED (Jun 4, 2019)

Zebralight SC32w. Luckily I have 5 of them and hope they’ll last my lifetime.


----------



## Skaaphaas (Jun 4, 2019)

Mr. LED said:


> Zebralight SC32w. Luckily I have 5 of them and hope they’ll last my lifetime.


Always liked the idea of the SC32. 

There are still 3 cool white SC32s available through Amazon here in Aus, but for crazy money. In a place were the S1 Baton can be had for pretty much half that price it’s not worth it. 

Pity, though, had it been cheaper I’d have settled for the cool white.


----------



## Nichia! (Jun 4, 2019)

Surefire's E1e and the E2e they are beautifully made


----------



## Nichia! (Jun 4, 2019)

Egaletac d25c Titanium 2015 version with nichia 219b

One of the best EDC lights ever made but with ugly clip and very bad quality screws


----------



## Mr. LED (Jun 4, 2019)

Skaaphaas said:


> Always liked the idea of the SC32.
> 
> There are still 3 cool white SC32s available through Amazon here in Aus, but for crazy money. In a place were the S1 Baton can be had for pretty much half that price it’s not worth it.
> 
> Pity, though, had it been cheaper I’d have settled for the cool white.



NKON has them in stock now, last batch ever produced, as they are discontinued now.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 10, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> HEAR! HEAR!



Gotta love that PK/4Sevens collaboration!


----------



## Burgess (Jun 11, 2019)

Much Respect for the
Olight i3S EOS (1xAAA) mini flashlight !

3 modes ( 0.5L , 20L , and 80L )
using Cree XP-G2 emitter
Twisty interface, including hidden Strobe mode.

Total SHAME it's been Discontinued.


:sigh:
_


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 11, 2019)

I missed the Regal AA light. It has a pretty decent size head for throw. Love AA throwers.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jun 11, 2019)

All of the lights I own are discontinued or are limited run (except for the TH20). They are all my favorite.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jun 23, 2019)

Currently my favorite light is the Fenix TK76. I was able to pick up a like-new used one last year along with a runtime extension and I have to say it is an amazing light. Having basically three different lights built into one is awesome. My regret with it is waiting so long to buy one and not getting it when it came out.


----------



## Mr. LED (Jun 23, 2019)

Surefire C2, I’ve been looking for a unmodified, preferably new, for quite some time.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jun 23, 2019)

Sofirn C01. BLF single mode version with Yuji led.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 23, 2019)

I bought some naked Yujis for use in minimags and for a 3P application (ie a Yuji in a P60 used in a 3 volt SolarForce light) and preferred the cooler version for what seemed a brighter output.

But for the C01 I really really really liked the warm Yuji in that. 
Apparently one has to purchase Yuji's in lots of 1000 so it seems Sofirm bought a lot of cool and a lot of warm. It was a limited run. Perhaps if enough folks shout loud enough they'll do another batch.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 27, 2019)

Mr. LED said:


> Surefire C2, I’ve been looking for a unmodified, preferably new, for quite some time.



My very first, serious EDC/Tactical light. Got the one with a black finish. That was practically a lifetime ago. At least feels like it. Got it in a storage box with a stock P61 lamp in it. I didn't baby it, but didn't abuse it either. Probably should have just stuck with that one for most of the last two decades until 500 lumen LED lights became the norm.


----------



## buds224 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jetbeam TCR10 and 4Sevens Quark RGB


----------



## cyclesport (Jun 30, 2019)

I might have missed it...reading the last 2/3 years of this thread's posts, but am _more than a little surprised_ no one has mentioned ZL's SC52w/L2w. 

1 X AA/14500 lights are my favorite format, and when my several year old SC52w finally crapped out from being dropped too many times, I have missed it's versatility, size, output, and UI more than any light before! I got the SC53c to replace it and although it too is really great, I do miss the extra lumens on high when needed w/14500 power.

I have many other ZL's so no great sacrifice, but I sure wish ZL would go back to supporting a small/light-weight 1 X AA/14500 combo format again...the old SC52's in neutral were my favorite EDC lights by far.


----------



## flashy bazook (Jun 30, 2019)

I was going to say Inova X5 but just to be sure I did a little bit of checking, at least in the UV version it seems to still be around!

Maybe then the Surefire L1 with the red LED. That was one awesome light for what it did. On low you got a runtime of 90 hours on 1xCR123A primary! At least that was the case for the version of the L1 that I had, there were different versions with different specs.

I gave both away as gifts, but in my experience recipients of such gifts neither appreciate them nor keep them in good working order.

I guess I was smart enough to hang on to my McGizmo Ti-PD-S, and to my ARC GS UV, both of which are still amazing and I would probably never forgive myself if I lost them in some way.

Discontinued yes, unappreciated, no.


----------



## leukos (Jul 2, 2019)

Ti Bitz. It is probably the most perfect form factor of my whole collection.


----------

